# MY LOSS SO FAR..BY BIGLBS



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok guys i stated dieting and training for weight loss/muscle gain 17 months ago,it has not been easy and i have had many problems thrown at me,however if you believe enough ,you can do something even at 50...my current lifts are in my sig at bottom of posts.

It is about to get more interesting as i am gonna cut again soon,as skin is slowly catching up with the first 90lb loss phase.This has been my problem,loose skin looks sh1te and i hate it ,however it is better than being a fat cvnt for sure,set a goal and go for it,my next goal is definition,far more of it still holding around 320lbs would be fun,we will see,i shall set a new journo ,when my current one finishes and i see how near my squat/deads goal came in that oneATTACH=CONFIG]149341[/ATTACH]Re: BIG LBS CONCENTRATING ON THE SQUAT AND SUMO/STANDARD DEADLIFT.








Originally Posted by 
*biglbs*





I have had no carbs here for three days as just started a cut,so flat as fook!


















These were my starting point ones in the reply,to myself,412lb of blubber lol

That top fitted me lol

PICS


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW epic mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thats excellent progress mate, fair play :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome Tom, real inspiration. Always applauded the approach you took with steady losses and long term health/lifestyle change. Still strong as **** and looking BOSS.

Hope you're enjoying the weekend x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tom, having had the pleasure of meeting u and your family I cannot tell u how proud I am to know u. The work you've put in is inspirational and youve found the perfect balance with living your life and losing weight/enjoying your training.

I know you're in this long term and I know you'll reach your goals  Massive, huge well done for everything you've done and all that's to come x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You really are inspirational.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW epic mate.





safc49 said:


> thats excellent progress mate, fair play :thumbup1:





Bad Alan said:


> Awesome Tom, real inspiration. Always applauded the approach you took with steady losses and long term health/lifestyle change. Still strong as **** and looking BOSS.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the weekend x





RXQueenie said:


> Tom, having had the pleasure of meeting u and your family I cannot tell u how proud I am to know u. The work you've put in is inspirational and youve found the perfect balance with living your life and losing weight/enjoying your training.
> 
> I know you're in this long term and I know you'll reach your goals  Massive, huge well done for everything you've done and all that's to come x


Thank you so much guys,means a lot,realy it does!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> You really are inspirational.


Thanks fella


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy Bejesus!

Great effort fella!!!!

If you dont mind me asking have you done changes natty or not.

I am training with a lad now who was always "big" and worked with him for 4 months now and he is cycling but fantastic life changing results. He is going through a new "honeymoon" period with his wife with all the physical changes and "test" improved libido.

Either way fantastic work and i really mean that! I wish you continued success mate!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome! :beer: You've always bounced back from whatever problems you've had and worked darn hard to continue your journey, really inspirational. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

spankmonkeywill said:
 

> Holy Bejesus!
> 
> Great effort fella!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,not natty mate,but not at my healths expense either,i am on prescribed TRT and i top up in short cycles normaly,i also use Peps when i can be asked but have not for ages,though a Gh assist is on the cards soon.



Keeks said:


> Awesome! :beer: You've always bounced back from whatever problems you've had and worked darn hard to continue your journey, really inspirational. x


Thanks Angel,you too always bounce back,it is what sets apart winners and losers imo xx


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

good job sir! keep up the adjusting deficit.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tom, you're the guy that some of the younger members can look up to...... :thumbup1:

We may be "old" & this proves we're not done yet.

Brilliant work, I know it's not easy, but all of us are supporting you.

Well done mate.... :thumb:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and well done, always good to see success on here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey mr big that's amazing ...well done u!! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Amazing Work Biglbs - Very inspirational, Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Northern Lass said:


> Amazing Work Biglbs - Very inspirational, Keep it up :thumb:


Thank


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Tom, you're the guy that some of the younger members can look up to...... :thumbup1:
> 
> We may be "old" & this proves we're not done yet.
> 
> ...


Well i hope anyone needing to make that change in their life can believe they can do it,i will always help in any way i can and answer their Pm's honestly as i have to date.Thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Thanks for sharing and well done, always good to see success on here





Skye666 said:


> Hey mr big that's amazing ...well done u!! Keep up the good work :thumb:


Thank you guys,it is this kind of support that helps in times when you just struggle that bit ,to walk the walk!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Today was steak,eggs,roast chicken,lamb,sweets,cake,2 bottles red,whey x 2,cheese/coleslaw sarnies,more junk and a curry possible later,,,,happy easter:cool2:


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 6, 2014)

Decent!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well i hope anyone needing to make that change in their life can believe they can do it,i will always help in any way i can and answer their Pm's honestly as i have to date.Thanks buddy


Always helped me :thumb:

One of the best guys on here.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Always helped me :thumb:
> 
> One of the best guys on here.


Thanks mate,was it cash or cheque you want this time


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,was it cash or cheque you want this time


Just some sust this time :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Well done mate


Thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Updated today with this pic


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Always great seeing success stories like this. Awesome biglbs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mph said:


> Always great seeing success stories like this. Awesome biglbs!


You are very kind,thanks


----------

